# 2 Qs to Adult Circumcision Survivors



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

[Please, no off-topic about the aesthetics from female perspective, ethics, morals, etc.!]

I try to rely on medical literature, and although less skewed than forums, a personal perspective needs to augment my learning at this point. (I've never had sexual or hygienic problems, but due to increasingly frequent travel began to contemplate circumcision for practical reasons: to feel cleaner when your schedule and hygienic routine is all over the place.)

1. How long did it take for the skin on the head to get used to always being dry and rubbed by clothing? (Those nerve endings don't die off momentarily, do they?) 

2. By how much did sexual sensitivity decrease? (Medical research cites something like 40% on average--a tad high... I like my orgasms, which often take a while to reach; plus ladies don't like sore jaws.)

P. S. In the end of the day, does removing the foreskin make a difference after you've spent 1.5 days at airports and on planes without a chance to wash your junk with soap?


----------

